# Border/Abstand von Textfeldern richtig entfernen (beim IE)



## daywalkertp (22. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin jetzt wirklich am Verzweifeln.
Ich probier jetzt schon seid 2 Stunden rum und krieg das einfach nicht so hin wie ich das gerne hätte.

Dies ist mein CSS Code:

```
.TextFeld{border: 0px hidden black; background-color: lightgrey; color:black; font-face:Arial; font-size:8pt;height:14;}
```
und das der HTML Code:

```
<input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><br>
<input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><br>
<input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><br>
<input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><input type="text" class="TextFeld" value="Textfelder"><br>
```
das Problem:





also wie kriege ich diesen verdammten IE Abstand raus?   

- Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Quaese (22. November 2004)

Hi,

das das Problem nur im IE auftritt, könnte Dir ein CSS-Filter helfen.

Folgendes Konstrukt schreibst Du hinter Deine bisherige CSS-Klasse *.TextFeld* 

```
*html .TextFeld{ margin-top: -2px;}
```
Deklarationen, die mit **html* beginnen, werden nur von IEs interpretiert.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## daywalkertp (22. November 2004)

Yo THX Quaese, genau dannach hab ich gesucht!
Habs nochn bissle optimiert, so ist das jetzt richtig:

```
*html .TextFeld{ margin-top: -1px; margin-bottom:-1px;}
```


----------

